
Bridgewater's Ray Dalio Has a Plan to Live Forever - pdog
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-08-10/bridgewater-s-ray-dalio-has-a-plan-to-outlive-himself
======
neaden
That's an incredibly misleading title for an article about someone's
succession plan and desire for his business to stick around.

------
bko
It's important to note that Dalio is a successful fund manager because he has
managed to convince investors to invest. His main funds have underperformed
broad indexes for a long time. Sure there are some funds that periodically
beat the market, but it's rarely the same funds or consistent. Perhaps his
management philosophy is useful in sales or management, but it has not
translated to success in the financial markets when compared to passive
investing

~~~
jwitko
Can you provide sources for this? As an ex-bridgewater employee from
everything I've seen, read, and heard this is an incredibly false statement.

~~~
bko
Im not an insider so I could be wrong, but I read about underperformance
through news articles. Here's one i just read

> Since the beginning of 2012, Bridgewater’s Pure Alpha II has posted an
> annualized return of 2.5 percent, according to a document reviewed by
> Bloomberg Markets, a far cry from its historic average of 12 percent. It’s
> down 2.8 percent this year through July. (A smaller Bridgewater hedge fund,
> Pure Alpha Major Markets, has fared better, as has the company’s long-only
> product.)

> Even a hardcore fan is concerned about performance. “Their returns have been
> unspectacular recently, and it makes you wonder if this is the beginning of
> the end,” says Michael Rosen, chief investment officer of Angeles Investment
> Advisors, who’s steered clients to Bridgewater since the early 2000s and
> prizes its research reports over others in the industry. “There’s only been
> one market cycle since the financial crisis, and so if this performance
> continues in the next cycle, then there may be cause for concern.”

[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-08-10/truth-
yac...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-08-10/truth-yachts-and-
accounting)

